

Making an Indian agency work for your startup - iffyuva
http://codemancers.com/blog/posts/2014-01-21-making-india-work-for-startup/

======
smefi
Nice article, well written! "It takes anything between $2000 to $7000 per
month per developer.." similar are the amounts also for countries in eastern
Europe, like Greece.

~~~
iffyuva
glad that you liked the blog post. talking about price, india no more falls in
'cheap outsourcing' destinations. what we have learnt from our clients is: if
they need quality work, they have to pay decent rates inevitably.

